# US-Egypt Power Adapter



## river_traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm looking for advice on purchasing a current converter/ power adapter for use in Egypt with 120V/60Hz American equipment (cell phones, laptops, razors, etc.)

I was in Egypt for a month last summer and bought a cheap power strip when I was there, but I was never too comfortable it wouldn't spontaneously spark a fire in the middle of the night. I'm returning in August for a year at least, so I can see spending more money on a nicer device. 

Any reccomendations?

Thanks!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Cellphones and laptops can generally be used worldwide.....done it many times with both.
Shavers, hairdryers and the like.....you can buy dual voltage, normally just a turn of a switch to change.
Anything you buy in Europe will work in Egypt, and would be better quality than stuff you buy in Egypt.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Radioshack store here in Cairo has good converters.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Never had a problem with cell phone or laptop; I bought plug adapters for 1 LE and I've never had a problem. 

The last thing I'd ever expect to happen here is a power surge.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I have had flames shooting out of the electrical outlet in my flat--also had a power strip melt a bit.....


----------



## river_traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

txlstewart said:


> I have had flames shooting out of the electrical outlet in my flat--also had a power strip melt a bit.....


Same thing happened to me last July in Egypt. Totally fried my iPhone charger. I'll see if I can dig up a picture to post later. Hence why I'm looking for advice on a nice and reliable converter and surge protector.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Radioshack store here in Cairo has good converters.


I agree, but choose them carefully, they have one Chinese brand that cooked a 110v 60cycle device I brought back from the states. On the first day of use


----------



## river_traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

river_traveler said:


> Same thing happened to me last July in Egypt. Totally fried my iPhone charger. I'll see if I can dig up a picture to post later. Hence why I'm looking for advice on a nice and reliable converter and surge protector.


FOUND IT! I had to dig for it but alas here it is, taken in Cairo last summer. Anyway here's what I ended up getting just as a precaution:
Step Down Voltage converter, Voltage transformer, Step Down VOltage transformer, 220 volts to 110 volts converter 220 to 110 converter transformer


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

river_traveler said:


> FOUND IT! I had to dig for it but alas here it is, taken in Cairo last summer. Anyway here's what I ended up getting just as a precaution:
> Step Down Voltage converter, Voltage transformer, Step Down VOltage transformer, 220 volts to 110 volts converter 220 to 110 converter transformer


Holy cow!


----------

